
How to Create a Repeatable Consulting Process - chris_hawk
https://medium.com/100k-freelancing/100k-15-creating-a-repeatable-consulting-process-w-kelsey-kreiling-dabee1b19c6e
======
chris_hawk
Hey! Interviewer here. Willing to answer questions about the interview topic
if you have them. Hope this helps!

